# being labeled "skilled" on my application



## maple360 (28 Feb 2012)

I am currently merit listed for Marine Engineer since late last year. I was wondering, how much of a difference is there from being skilled (3yr advanced college diploma in mech eng) to unskilled. I would like to get an idea of how much of a boost that gave me on my app score. I know we can't know the numbers for sure, but a  theoretical idea is all I am looking for. As for my CFAT, I was told I could apply for anything I wanted. 

p.s i know there is a lot more items to take into consideration when it comes to the overall score of an app, but I would like to get some insight on the matter of the Skilled/unskilled. Thank you


----------



## Franko (28 Feb 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> I am currently merit listed for Marine Engineer since late last year. I was wondering, how much of a difference is there from being skilled (3yr advanced college diploma in mech eng) to unskilled. I would like to get an idea of how much of a boost that gave me on my app score. I know we can't know the numbers for sure, but a  theoretical idea is all I am looking for. As for my CFAT, I was told I could apply for anything I wanted.
> 
> p.s i know there is a lot more items to take into consideration when it comes to the overall score of an app, but I would like to get some insight on the matter of the Skilled/unskilled. Thank you



Did you "man up" and ask anyone at the CFRC when you saw the label?

That _might _ be a good start.


----------



## maple360 (28 Feb 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Did you "man up" and ask anyone at the CFRC when you saw the label?
> 
> That _might _ be a good start.



I did... "man up" when I got the call about the filing. But the answer I got was vague at best. But this is a question I didn't think was appropriate to recall back and ask, being as they are busy as it is. Also my CFRC got moved to london, from windsor, so i never really had much luck getting in contact with my manager, I always had to use another person to read off my info. But thank you for that wonderful advice.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 Feb 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> I am currently merit listed for Marine Engineer since late last year. I was wondering, how much of a difference is there from being skilled (3yr advanced college diploma in mech eng) to unskilled. I would like to get an idea of how much of a boost that gave me on my app score. I know we can't know the numbers for sure, but a  theoretical idea is all I am looking for. As for my CFAT, I was told I could apply for anything I wanted.
> 
> p.s i know there is a lot more items to take into consideration when it comes to the overall score of an app, but I would like to get some insight on the matter of the Skilled/unskilled. Thank you



There is a huge difference for the MAR ENG trade. I will PM you.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2012)

Just a point: "Skilled" does not necessarily refer to Trade "skills", but more often to previous military service in that Trade.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 Feb 2012)

In the case of the MAR ENG trade, a MECH or MAR Eng diploma 'may' eliminate the req't for QL3/4 and cut QL5 in half (academics). As well, if the civilian program included summer work experience even alongside, it is another added bonus. Trust me, I have seen many civilian engineers come into the trade in my time and get 'granted' certain portions of the trade training.


----------



## Franko (28 Feb 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> I did... "man up" when I got the call about the filing. But the answer I got was vague at best. *But this is a question I didn't think was appropriate to recall back and ask, being as they are busy as it is.* Also my CFRC got moved to london, from windsor, so i never really had much luck getting in contact with my manager, I always had to use another person to read off my info. But thank you for that wonderful advice.



Well then, in that case, it isn't that important for anyone here to answer either.   /sarcasm

It's *their job* to answer questions like that. There are some recruiters here, but none that know your case, circumstances nor your qualifications. 

Call your recruiter and ask and get the right answer.


----------



## maple360 (28 Mar 2012)

I just wanted to take a moment to updated this topic. 

I have been selected as a semi-skilled recruit based on my three year college diploma. What this has given me is a head start by 4 years from someone without being skilled (skilled as being trained in a trade). For example, I will start as "ordinary seaman" in BMQ, but upon the completion of said training I will be given the rank of "leading seaman trained" and will be posted to ship. Also, I will have 207 days earned for my next rank (journeyman) and have a pay grade of 3. 

I understand most of what they are giving me other then the "posting to ship". As for the point, for someone who may go down my type of road in recruitment I hope this information will be helpful you.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> ....I will have 207 days earned for my next rank (journeyman)...


Well, "Journeyman" is a pretty impressive title.....even understanding that there's more learning ahead.   :nod:


----------



## maple360 (28 Mar 2012)

ya, i have no idea what the rank is called in the navy.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Mar 2012)

"Journeyman' is the term loosely applied to a level within Naval Technical trades so that those looking 'from the outside' can relate to something they may be familiar with from post secondary schools or if they have worked in industry. It is not a rank but for your trade (which is mine too), there are really 3 'subranks' within the LS rank; where you are now, where you will be after your QL5 (which I assume you  are granted parts of) and where you are after completing your Cert 2. You can be the best 'journeyman' in the world and have 2 back to back PERs indicating immediate recommendations for promotions but without your Cert 2, you will not go anywhere. I had a REALLY hard time explaining this to an XO years ago!
Those within it say our trade is unique in this regard, those outside of it, say we are f***ed up!! 
I will recommend that you keep on top of this. Trust me too, though you may not see an immediate use for the education you received at College (?), you most definitely will find a use for it as you proceed through the trade over time. 
Best of luck!

pat


----------



## maple360 (30 Mar 2012)

Thanks pat, keep that great info coming. As for other news, I got sworn in today, but before that occurred I was told that they forgot to tell me about a 10k signing bonus. The RC went quite for a sec, then the guy said it's because signing bonuses are unheard of. So yes, very good day to be in a trade!


----------

